# Final (final) details needed for Forest Pines.......



## Smiffy (May 3, 2019)

Now we come to the "fun" part......

I need two more pieces of information from everybody please.
Firstly, I need to know your "proper" names.... this is so that I can send a rooming list to the hotel. Makes the whole job of booking in on the day a lot easier, believe me!!

Secondly, I need to know your age at the time of the event (30th June). This is so that I can sort out the two teams.
If you are a little shy, you can PM me the information, but I do need to know lol!
I am back from holiday on the 23rd May, (so don't panic if you don't get an immediate response to any questions), and will then post the two teams up as soon as I've worked it all out.

Two further pieces of information...............

*DRESS CODE IN THE HOTEL FOR EVENING MEAL........   THERE ISN'T ONE. JEANS / T SHIRTS / WHATEVER YOU ARE COMFORTABLE IN. THE HOTEL ARE VERY RELAXED.*

*AS IN PREVIOUS YEARS, TEAM COLOURS WILL BE RED AND BLUE SHIRTS. OLD FARTS TO WEAR RED ON THE SUNDAY, BLUE ON THE MONDAY WITH THE WHIPPERS DOING THE OPPOSITE. *

*If you have any other questions fire away. If I can respond before I disappear on Tuesday I will do, if not it will have to wait until I return.
Thanks in anticipation for your help lads (and lasses).
Rob*


----------



## Imurg (May 3, 2019)

Ian Murgatroyd
55


----------



## Captainron (May 3, 2019)

Cameron Roy
42


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 3, 2019)

57 1/2

Philip Murgatroyd ðŸ‘


----------



## Smiffy (May 3, 2019)

Feck me. The youngsters are up early........


----------



## wookie (May 3, 2019)

Simon Bailey 43


----------



## Crow (May 3, 2019)

Nick Gould - 59


----------



## anotherdouble (May 3, 2019)

Chris Lovell 57


----------



## louise_a (May 3, 2019)

Louise Aspden 67


----------



## Dando (May 3, 2019)

James Dandridge 43
Ben Cartwright 21
Will confirm marks age later


----------



## chrisd (May 3, 2019)

Chris Dorsett 26  ................ going on 66


----------



## virtuocity (May 3, 2019)

Dave Clarke- 35
(Jimboh) James Hay- 38


----------



## chrisd (May 3, 2019)

jobr1850 said:



			corrected
		
Click to expand...

You children are all the same !!


----------



## Badger (May 3, 2019)

Steve Tarr 50


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 3, 2019)

Badger said:



			Steve Tarr 50
		
Click to expand...

That was a hell of a paper round...ðŸ˜™    ðŸ˜


----------



## GB72 (May 3, 2019)

Greg Begy

46


----------



## Badger (May 3, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			That was a hell of a paper round...ðŸ˜™    ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

you'll be taking that back when you see my new gnashers !


----------



## richart (May 3, 2019)

chrisd said:



			Chris Dorsett 26  ................ going on 66
		
Click to expand...

Those 6â€™s are upside down.


----------



## patricks148 (May 3, 2019)

i hope Orikoru  not down for this he wouldn't be happy about having to buy a blue shirt


----------



## chrisd (May 3, 2019)

richart said:



			Those 6â€™s are upside down.
		
Click to expand...

Hark who's talking - the forums oldest perm ðŸ¤”ðŸ¤”


----------



## rosecott (May 3, 2019)

Dave Foster - 70
Les Smith - 73
Gordon Taylor - 80
Jim Taylor - 81

A fine bunch of Farts.


----------



## Dando (May 3, 2019)

Mark Langley-Sowter will be 62


----------



## SteveW86 (May 3, 2019)

Steve Wilson 33


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 3, 2019)

Badger said:



			you'll be taking that back when you see my new gnashers !
		
Click to expand...

You won't need them mate, Smiffy's having all the food pureed for us old farts...


----------



## GG26 (May 3, 2019)

Mike Davey - 56


----------



## chrisd (May 3, 2019)

rosecott said:



			Dave Foster - 70
Les Smith - 73
Gordon Taylor - 80
Jim Taylor - 81
		
Click to expand...

That makes me feel so much better ðŸ‘ðŸ‘


----------



## Captainron (May 3, 2019)

rosecott said:



			Dave Foster - 70
Les Smith - 73
Gordon Taylor - 80
Jim Taylor - 81

A fine bunch of Farts.
		
Click to expand...

They filming an episode of â€œlast of the summer wineâ€ when weâ€™re there?


----------



## rosecott (May 3, 2019)

Captainron said:



			They filming an episode of â€œlast of the summer wineâ€ when weâ€™re there?
		
Click to expand...

You will pay for that.


----------



## Imurg (May 3, 2019)

Blimey..looking at some of the numbers on this thread I've got half a chance of being a Snapper again....


----------



## rosecott (May 3, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Blimey..looking at some of the numbers on this thread I've got half a chance of being a Snapper again....

Click to expand...

Part of Captain Smiffy's plans to get rid of some of the dross at the lower end of the Farts' age span.


----------



## Leftie (May 3, 2019)

Roger Oliver 73

Dhan Sharma 55

But we are willing to lie about our ages if needed to get into the winning Old Fart's Team.


----------



## Heavy-grebo (May 3, 2019)

Tony Dunn 55


----------



## letitrip (May 4, 2019)

Ewan porritt 44..


----------



## Norrin Radd (May 4, 2019)

Bill Gibbins 61 
 and looking at the ages i could well be a whippersnapper lol.


----------



## chrisd (May 4, 2019)

Norrin Radd said:



			Bill Gibbins 61 
 and looking at the ages i could well be a whippersnapper lol.
		
Click to expand...

Me too ðŸ‘


----------



## anotherdouble (May 4, 2019)

Norrin Radd said:



			Bill Gibbins 61
and looking at the ages i could well be a whippersnapper lol.
		
Click to expand...

Who would want to be a whippersnapper, they always loseðŸ˜‚


----------



## Norrin Radd (May 4, 2019)

chrisd said:



			Me too ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

hihgly unlikely Chris ,even if your age was 21 you would look sooo out of place in the whippersnapper team


----------



## Captainron (May 4, 2019)

rosecott said:



			You will pay for that.
		
Click to expand...

Do want it in shillings and tuppence??


----------



## Fish (May 4, 2019)

Robin Hopkins 59 ðŸ˜³


----------



## 94tegsi (May 6, 2019)

Martin McGowan 40


----------



## rosecott (May 6, 2019)

Captainron said:



			Do want it in shillings and tuppence??
		
Click to expand...

Any denomination - guineas, doubloons, florins, sovereigns, half-crowns, threepenny bits, even Rand.


----------



## 2blue (May 6, 2019)

Dave Williams 71
'ol Git - Bali Chana 64
Jim Rogers 43


----------



## Radbourne2010 (May 7, 2019)

Captainron said:



			Cameron Roy
42
		
Click to expand...

How much? Tough paper round ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Radbourne2010 (May 7, 2019)

Smiffy said:



			Now we come to the "fun" part......

I need two more pieces of information from everybody please.
Firstly, I need to know your "proper" names.... this is so that I can send a rooming list to the hotel. Makes the whole job of booking in on the day a lot easier, believe me!!

Secondly, I need to know your age at the time of the event (30th June). This is so that I can sort out the two teams.
If you are a little shy, you can PM me the information, but I do need to know lol!
I am back from holiday on the 23rd May, (so don't panic if you don't get an immediate response to any questions), and will then post the two teams up as soon as I've worked it all out.

Two further pieces of information...............

*DRESS CODE IN THE HOTEL FOR EVENING MEAL........   THERE ISN'T ONE. JEANS / T SHIRTS / WHATEVER YOU ARE COMFORTABLE IN. THE HOTEL ARE VERY RELAXED.*

*AS IN PREVIOUS YEARS, TEAM COLOURS WILL BE RED AND BLUE SHIRTS. OLD FARTS TO WEAR RED ON THE SUNDAY, BLUE ON THE MONDAY WITH THE WHIPPERS DOING THE OPPOSITE. *

*If you have any other questions fire away. If I can respond before I disappear on Tuesday I will do, if not it will have to wait until I return.
Thanks in anticipation for your help lads (and lasses).
Rob*

Click to expand...

Mark Smith - 51


----------



## Captainron (May 7, 2019)

Radbourne2010 said:



			How much? Tough paper round ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Good living....


----------



## butchercd (May 7, 2019)

Chris Butcher - 44.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 7, 2019)

Glyn Roddy 44


----------



## Zaro (May 7, 2019)

Zaro Matev 54


----------



## Khamelion (May 7, 2019)

Dave Spratt - 50

Stu Fisk (Kraxx) - 50

Paul Hughes (Hacker Hughes) - 51


----------



## Kraxx68 (May 7, 2019)

Whipper Snapper at 50!!! last year as Captain??


----------



## Khamelion (May 7, 2019)

Was bored so went through the ages listed so far, was really really bored and got a few more ages from last years list and with 6 I cannot find, the cut off for this year is, well I'm a whippsnapper at 50 again.


----------



## Khamelion (May 7, 2019)

1. STEVEW86 - Steve Wilson - 33
2. 94TEGSI - Martin McGowan - 40
3. BLUEINMUNICH - Richard Parr - 57
4. GB72 - Greg Begy - 46
5. BADGER - Steve Tarr - 50
6. NORRIN RADD - Bill Gibbins - 61
7. EWAN PORRITT - ???? - ??
8. ANOTHER DOUBLE - Chris Lovell - 57
9. MOOGIE - Brian Rutherford - 50
10. TEEGIRL- Jan Machin - 61
11. CROW - Nick Gould - 59
12. LOUISE A - Louise Aspden - 67
13. VIRTUOCITY - Dave Clarke - 35
14. JIMBOH - James Hay - 38
15. KHAMELION - Dave Spratt - 50
16. KRAXX - Stu Fisk - 50
17. FISH - Robin Hopkins - 59
18. LEFTIE - Roger Oliver - 73
19. DHAN - Dhan Sharma - 55
20. BUTCHERCD - Chris Butcher - 44
21. DAVE FOSTER - 70
22. ROSECOTT - Jim Taylor - 81
23. LES SMITH - 73
24. GORDON TAYLOR - 80
25. HACKER HUGHES - Paul Hughes - 51
26. HEAVY GREBO - Tony Dunn - 55
27. JIM ROGERS - 43
28. PATRICK S- ???? - ??
29. WOOKIE - Simon Bailey - 43
30. ZARO - Zaro Matev - 54
31. SMIFFY - ???? - ??
32. RADBOURNE - Mark Smith - 51
33. RAY TAYLOR - ??
34. LINCOLN QUAKER - Glyn Roddy - 44
35. CHRISD - Chris Dorsett - 66
36. BEN CARTWRIGHT - 21
37. DANDO - James Dandridge - 43
38. MARK LANGLEY SOUTER - 62
39. CAPTAIN RON - Cameron Roy - 42
40. JOBR1850 - Jon Brydon - 51
41. GG26 - Mike Davey - 56
42. 2BLUE - Dave Williams - 71
43. OLD FART - Bali Chana - 64
44. GRUMPYJOCK - Chris Chapple - 66
45. TOPOFTHEFLOP - ???? - ??
46. DALE - ???? - ??
47. FRAGGER - Phil Murgatroyd - 57
48. IMURG - Ian Murgatroyd - 55


----------



## Leftie (May 8, 2019)

Letitrip - Ewan Porritt  44 

Smiffy and Ray Taylor definitely OF's

Topoftheflop - Craig Shaw WS


----------



## GB72 (May 8, 2019)

Got to love that we have a Whippersnappers team with only 4 people under the age of 40.


----------



## Khamelion (May 8, 2019)

1. STEVEW86 - Steve Wilson - 33
2. 94TEGSI - Martin McGowan - 40
3. BLUEINMUNICH - Richard Parr - 57
4. GB72 - Greg Begy - 46
5. BADGER - Steve Tarr - 50
6. NORRIN RADD - Bill Gibbins - 61
7. Letitrip - EWAN PORRITT - 44
8. ANOTHER DOUBLE - Chris Lovell - 57
9. MOOGIE - Brian Rutherford - 50
10. TEEGIRL- Jan Machin - 61
11. CROW - Nick Gould - 59
12. LOUISE A - Louise Aspden - 67
13. VIRTUOCITY - Dave Clarke - 35
14. JIMBOH - James Hay - 38
15. KHAMELION - Dave Spratt - 50
16. KRAXX - Stu Fisk - 50
17. FISH - Robin Hopkins - 59
18. LEFTIE - Roger Oliver - 73
19. DHAN - Dhan Sharma - 55
20. BUTCHERCD - Chris Butcher - 44
21. DAVE FOSTER - 70
22. ROSECOTT - Jim Taylor - 81
23. LES SMITH - 73
24. GORDON TAYLOR - 80
25. HACKER HUGHES - Paul Hughes - 51
26. HEAVY GREBO - Tony Dunn - 55
27. JIM ROGERS - 43
28. PATRICK S- ???? - ??
29. WOOKIE - Simon Bailey - 43
30. ZARO - Zaro Matev - 54
31. SMIFFY - Auld Fart - Ancient
32. RADBOURNE - Mark Smith - 51
33. RAY TAYLOR - Auld Fart - Ancient
34. LINCOLN QUAKER - Glyn Roddy - 44
35. CHRISD - Chris Dorsett - 66
36. BEN CARTWRIGHT - 21
37. DANDO - James Dandridge - 43
38. MARK LANGLEY SOUTER - 62
39. CAPTAIN RON - Cameron Roy - 42
40. JOBR1850 - Jon Brydon - 51
41. GG26 - Mike Davey - 56
42. 2BLUE - Dave Williams - 71
43. OLD FART - Bali Chana - 64
44. GRUMPYJOCK - Chris Chapple - 66
45. TOPOFTHEFLOP - Craig Shaw- Whippersnapper
46. DALE - ???? - ??
47. FRAGGER - Phil Murgatroyd - 57
48. IMURG - Ian Murgatroyd - 55


----------



## Orikoru (May 10, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			i hope Orikoru  not down for this he wouldn't be happy about having to buy a blue shirt

Click to expand...

Everyone has a blue polo for God's sake, I have about three.


----------



## User2021 (May 10, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Everyone has a blue polo for God's sake, I have about three. 

Click to expand...

Red for the other day - thats going to be the problem.


----------



## Fish (May 10, 2019)

jobr1850 said:



			Red for the other day - thats going to be the problem.
		
Click to expand...

I had to buy a cheap red polo last time, I have absolutely zero red in any clothing, I felt dirty all day wearing it ðŸ˜œ


----------



## grumpyjock (May 11, 2019)

Bought a new red t-shirt for the day, 2 in fact.
See im already for it, now what was the date again?


----------



## Crow (May 11, 2019)

grumpyjock said:



			Bought a new red t-shirt for the day, 2 in fact.
See im already for it, now what was the date again?
		
Click to expand...

You'll definitely be on the Old Farts team, you only need one red shirt, the other should be blue.


----------



## grumpyjock (May 11, 2019)

bit of a senior moment, I bought 1 and HWMBO bought 1 as well. Same day different shops.


----------



## chrisd (May 11, 2019)

grumpyjock said:



			bit of a senior moment, I bought 1 and HWMBO bought 1 as well. Same day different shops.
		
Click to expand...

Telepathetic ðŸ¤”ðŸ¤”


----------



## Norrin Radd (May 18, 2019)

what time do we tee off on the sunday ,and also the monday .its a bloody long drive from sussex so need to know what time i shall be starting off in the morning.


----------



## Imurg (May 18, 2019)

Norrin Radd said:



			what time do we tee off on the sunday ,and also the monday .its a bloody long drive from sussex so need to know what time i shall be starting off in the morning.
		
Click to expand...

Last year we started at 13.44 on the Sunday and 9.04 on the Monday...
I imagine it will be similar this year.


----------



## Dando (May 18, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Last year we started at 13.44 on the Sunday and 9.04 on the Monday...
I imagine it will be similar this year.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m driving up on the saturday, staying at the premiere inn about 5 mins away as I canâ€™t do that drive then play golf.
Might try and get a cheeky 9 holes in on the Saturday evening as well


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 18, 2019)

Norrin Radd said:



			what time do we tee off on the sunday ,and also the monday .its a bloody long drive from sussex so need to know what time i shall be starting off in the morning.
		
Click to expand...




Imurg said:



			Last year we started at 13.44 on the Sunday and 9.04 on the Monday...
I imagine it will be similar this year.
		
Click to expand...

Although there are more people this year, so we might be a bit earlier, doubt it will be later as the last groups will be pushed to be finished for din dins at 8


----------



## Khamelion (May 18, 2019)

Myself, Kraxx and Hacker_Hughes have two rounds at Woodhall on the Friday and Saturday, Hotchkin on the Friday, with the Bracken on the Saturday, we're staying over at the course, so a nice long 4 day golfing weekend, really looking forward to it.


----------



## Dando (May 18, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Although there are more people this year, so we might be a bit earlier, doubt it will be later as the last groups will be pushed to be finished for din dins at 8
		
Click to expand...

Eating is for wimps!


----------



## Imurg (May 18, 2019)

Dando said:



			Eating is for wimps!
		
Click to expand...

So are fairways........


----------



## Dando (May 18, 2019)

Imurg said:



			So are fairways........
		
Click to expand...

They certainly are! 
I want to see as much of the course as possible for the green fee!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 18, 2019)

Dando said:



			They certainly are!
I want to see as much of the course as possible for the green fee!
		
Click to expand...

Having seen you play, Iâ€™m sure you will ðŸ¤ªðŸ˜Ž


----------



## Imurg (May 18, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Having seen you play, Iâ€™m sure you will ðŸ¤ªðŸ˜Ž
		
Click to expand...

Maybe you'll meet up in the Forest somewhere.....


----------



## Dando (May 18, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Maybe you'll meet up in the Forest somewhere.....

Click to expand...

Itâ€™ll be like meeting a short, bald, â€œbig footâ€


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 18, 2019)

Dando said:



			Itâ€™ll be like meeting a short, bald, â€œbig footâ€
		
Click to expand...

You missed out â€œoldâ€ ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Fish (May 18, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Maybe you'll meet up in the Forest somewhere.....

Click to expand...

Comparing wood ðŸ˜³


----------



## Captainron (May 19, 2019)

Dando said:



			They certainly are!
I want to see as much of the course as possible for the green fee!
		
Click to expand...

I do that!


----------



## Norrin Radd (May 19, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Last year we started at 13.44 on the Sunday and 9.04 on the Monday...
I imagine it will be similar this year.
		
Click to expand...

thanks for the info ,i will be allowing about four and a half hours for the drive so wont have to leave at silly oclock.


----------



## virtuocity (May 20, 2019)

Me and Jimboh looking for a late afternoon game on the Friday before near Liverpool if anyone is around.


----------



## Smiffy (May 24, 2019)

Norrin Radd said:



			what time do we tee off on the sunday ,and also the monday .its a bloody long drive from sussex so need to know what time i shall be starting off in the morning.
		
Click to expand...

Just to confirm we are teeing off on Sunday afternoon from 1.44pm and on Monday morning from 9.04am
Can also confirm that we will be finishing on the green that is overlooked by the Clubhouse on Monday so the format will be 
Sunday Forest & Pines
Monday Beeches & Forest.


----------



## davemc1 (May 24, 2019)

virtuocity said:



			Me and Jimboh looking for a late afternoon game on the Friday before near Liverpool if anyone is around.
		
Click to expand...

I canâ€™t play Fridays but can book you on Houghwood. However, coming all the way down here, Iâ€™d want to play 1 of the better courses


----------



## davemc1 (May 24, 2019)

Dave McMahon 43 ðŸ˜ƒ

Forty flickin three! Howâ€™d that happen ðŸ¤¦â€â™‚ï¸


----------



## Khamelion (May 24, 2019)

Oooooo who dropped out, or more the point what was the age of the drop out, could have a big difference on the split, some snappers could now be farts.


----------



## Dando (May 24, 2019)

Khamelion said:



			Oooooo who dropped out, or more the point what was the age of the drop out, could have a big difference on the split, some snappers could now be farts.
		
Click to expand...

My son in law (21) dropped out.
His regiment had all their leave cancelled


----------



## chrisd (May 24, 2019)

Dando said:



			My son in law (21) dropped out.
His regiment had all their leave cancelled
		
Click to expand...

So I could become a snapper??


----------



## anotherdouble (May 24, 2019)

chrisd said:



			So I could become a snapper??
		
Click to expand...

Your only chance is by going in fancy dress ðŸ˜œ


----------



## Dando (May 24, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			Your only chance is by going in fancy dress ðŸ˜œ
		
Click to expand...

I'd rather see chris in a fancy dress!


----------



## chrisd (May 24, 2019)

Dando said:



			I'd rather see chris in a fancy dress!
		
Click to expand...

I thought you'd never ask ðŸ˜‰


----------



## grumpyjock (May 27, 2019)

what about wearing a dress?


----------



## Norrin Radd (May 27, 2019)

grumpyjock said:



			what about wearing a dress?
		
Click to expand...

have you got a spare one


----------



## grumpyjock (May 30, 2019)

A kilt maybe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Captainron (May 30, 2019)

Had a knock around the Forest and Pines holes last night. Forgot how good it actually is. Course is totally underrated. Really pretty course. Greens were a little on the slow side but you expect that when itâ€™s a â€œhotelâ€ course. 

Looking forward to it very much


----------



## SteveW86 (May 30, 2019)

Captainron said:



			Had a knock around the Forest and Pines holes last night. Forgot how good it actually is. Course is totally underrated. Really pretty course. Greens were a little on the slow side but you expect that when itâ€™s a â€œhotelâ€ course.

Looking forward to it very much
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m always pleasantly surprised at its condition given the amount of traffic it must get.


----------



## Dando (May 30, 2019)

SteveW86 said:



			Iâ€™m always pleasantly surprised at its condition given the amount of traffic it must get.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m always pleasantly surprised if I hit a fairway!


----------



## Fish (May 30, 2019)

Dando said:



			Iâ€™m always pleasantly surprised if I hit a fairway!
		
Click to expand...

Not as surprised as us ðŸ˜œ


----------

